# Lip Tricks



## Firemajic (Mar 31, 2016)

_I smile and always say the right thing
when cruel words cut and sting
can NOT let my fake smile slip
It's all in the soft curve of my lips

Innuendo veiled in thin disguise
it is plain to see you despise
you meant to wound with that slip
the truth is carved in your cruel lips

Devastated, I will never let you see
how your words twist, redefine me
 and so easily made my confidence slip
by poison that dripped from your lips

You walk away, unfulfilled, unsatisfied
believing I'm unscathed, even though you tried
and your fake smile secretly slips
dissatisfaction in the curve of your lips

I stumble away, head held high
losing the battle, I secretly cry
my fake smile has finally slipped
pain carved in the curve of my lips

THIS round obviously went to me
my wounds, I refused to let you see
you did not see how my smile slipped
It's just my secret slick lip trick...






_


----------



## ned (Mar 31, 2016)

Oh, what a tangled web we weave. When first we practise to deceive!
(Walter Scott - I think)

love the message and the rhyming here - put across delicately.

pedantic quibbles (as ever!) -
_you so easily made my confidence slip
__= and so easily made my confidence slip -_perhaps

_how your words twist and define me_
'define' is maybe too strong here - something along the lines of twist, might chime better.

you did not see how my smile slipped
It's just a slick trick of my lips...

love this ending - says it all.
Ned


----------



## Nihilist (Mar 31, 2016)

Reminds me of wearing a mask to conceal what we really feel.  You're such a beautiful poet.  Your words touch the heart of aesthetics.


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 31, 2016)

ned, I made the tiny change you suggested... BUT.. I have to say, I NEED to use the word "Define".. because, like it or not, most of us are defined by the words--good or bad--that people speak to us.. Thank you, it is this poet's pleasure to read your critique..

Nihilist... Thank you for reading my poem,and thank you for your sublime comment.. Welcome to the fabulous poetry thread...


----------



## SilverMoon (Mar 31, 2016)

Woe...such delicious deceit to keep the malicious eye blind! What I absolutely love about your work is that you have an affinity for painting wounds with a slight brush (most effective) instead of dumping the paint can over the reader. There's a perfect balance between restraint and the revealing. A real challenge for a poem of Confessional genre. 

And that punch ending! Loooove. I do not want to get into the boxing rink with you!


----------



## EllaLouis (Mar 31, 2016)

Very good, well-handled rhyme and metre -- but the best of all is that title to die for! 
Will you be doing NaPoWriMo 30 a day keep the Muses away? ?


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 31, 2016)

SilverMoon, it is a pleasure to read your comments! But, I am confident you could hold your own, should we "duke" it out in a poetry death match... yes? Thank you for your fabulous comment... 

Ella, lol, I was sorta proud of that title...  word play on "Lip stick"... annnyway... Thank you! I appreciate your kind comments...


----------



## ned (Apr 1, 2016)

PS on my post - yes youre right Juls - define is the right word - but I was thinking of re-define, perhaps. 
but a very moot point. - I did say pedantic, didnt I!

keep on scratchin'
Ned


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 1, 2016)

SQUEEEEK!! Of course, redefine it is... THAT was what I meant to say..lol... Thank you!


----------



## Bonnie R. (Apr 1, 2016)

Even though I only used to hit my sister--in self-defense--I think this quote by Alice Walker definitely applies to me--and maybe to most writers???  Bonnie


----------



## Bonnie R. (Apr 1, 2016)

Dear Firemagic, I don't believe we've met yet, but I enjoyed--and related to--your poem very much.  Your use of repetition works so well for you in this poem!  Thanks for posting!  I look forward to reading more of your work!


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 1, 2016)

Bonnie, Thank you so much for reading and commenting.. I love to use repetition, changing it up just enough to keep it from being too redundant ..hahaa... So nice to meet you, welcome to the fabulous poetry thread...


----------



## PiP (Apr 2, 2016)

Juls, I'm intrigued by the repetition of the words slip and lips it makes the poems message more powerful.

[h=2]Lip Tricks[/h]_I smile and always say the right thing
when cruel words cut and sting
can NOT let my fake smile slip
It's all in the soft curve of my lips

Innuendo veiled in thin disguise
it is plain to see you despise
you meant to wound with that slip
the truth is carved in your cruel lips

Devastated, I will never let you see
how your words twist, redefine me
and so easily made my confidence slip
by poison that dripped from your lips

You walk away, unfulfilled, unsatisfied
believing I'm unscathed, even though you tried
and your fake smile secretly slips
dissatisfaction in the curve of your lips

I stumble away, head held high
losing the battle, I secretly cry
my fake smile has finally slipped
pain carved in the curve of my lips

THIS round obviously went to me
my wounds, I refused to let you see
you did not see how my smile slipped
It's just a slick trick of my lips..._​


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 3, 2016)

Thank you Pippy, I do love to play with words.. I appreciate your comments..


----------



## escorial (Apr 3, 2016)

i like the way you capitalise NOT and THIS....made me pause and carry on


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 4, 2016)

Thank you for your comment, Escorial...I appreciate..


----------

